# multi city trips using agr?



## yarrow (Jun 29, 2008)

to go, for example, spk-abq you must overnight in la and thus amtrak will only book this as a multi city trip, afaik. since it is a one zone trip with no stopover other than that required by amtrak could you book spk-abq for one single zone reward redemption


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 29, 2008)

I really don't know, but if you put in something like PDX-ABQ (for a paid trip), it routes you down to SAC (on the CS) and via BFD (on the SJ) and down to LAX (by bus) to connect to the SWC! Either way, you would have to call AGR to book anyway, so they will tell you then.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 29, 2008)

While I'm not sure how they would route you, it is my understanding that any valid Amtrak trip is bookable via AGR. The key is that you can't book trips that lead to stopovers when other alternatives are available. If there is no other alternative, then the trip is bookable via AGR even if it requires an overnight stay. So for example, NYP to HOU would require an overnight in New Orleans and that is a valid trip for AGR.

What you can't do is to say you want CHI to PDX, via Seattle since there is a valid alternative, namely taking the EB directly to PDX.

In your case Yarrow, it sounds like you can do it on a one zone award, but you will end up on a San Jaoguin and a bus.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 30, 2008)

AlanB said:


> What you can't do is to say you want CHI to PDX, via Seattle since there is a valid alternative, namely taking the EB directly to PDX.


Actually, that is a valid routing. It gives you both a choice of 27/28 direct to/from PDX-CHI or 7/8 to/from SEA-CHI, connecting with a Cascade to/from PDX-SEA. What you can't do is chose to go CHI-LAX via SEA. It has to be either the SWC or the EB via PDX.


----------



## sechs (Jun 30, 2008)

AlanB said:


> So for example, NYP to HOU would require an overnight in New Orleans and that is a valid trip for AGR.


Where's HOU? For a second, I thought it was Houston; but that's HOS *and* there's a valid trip to there from NYP (with a bus, of course).


----------



## Guest_MontanaJim_* (Dec 16, 2008)

So could i use a two zone award to take a thruway bus from Phoenix to Flagstaff on Jan 1, then leave on the SW Chief on morning of the 2nd and go chicago-DC-Atlanta?


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 16, 2008)

Guest_MontanaJim_* said:


> So could i use a two zone award to take a thruway bus from Phoenix to Flagstaff on Jan 1, then leave on the SW Chief on morning of the 2nd and go chicago-DC-Atlanta?


Only if the Thruway bus from Phoenix to Flagstaff arrives to late to catch the SWC. Otherwise,, it would be a stopover by your choice, and the Phoenix to Flagstaff trip would cost a 1 zone trip. Plus the FLG-ATL trip would cost an additional 2 zone trip! 

But, I think the valid routing when you input Phoenix to ATL would be a Thruway bus that connects to the SWC. Input it online and check. What you see are the only choices that AGR can book. They can no longer book it piecemeal.


----------



## Guest_MontanaJim_* (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks. I tried booking phoenix to atlanta as one trip but it says no such service. so i try it with multi city and it works. the chief leaves flagstaff at 6 am and all buses are during the day or evening so one has to spend the night in flagstaff between services. im hoping this would be a two zone trip.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 16, 2008)

Guest_MontanaJim_* said:


> thanks. I tried booking phoenix to atlanta as one trip but it says no such service. so i try it with multi city and it works. the chief leaves flagstaff at 6 am and all buses are during the day or evening so one has to spend the night in flagstaff between services. im hoping this would be a two zone trip.


I hope you're right, but there _may_ be a connection (at least it's listed on the schedule) on the Dog, leaving @ 11:30 PM and arriving @ 2:25 AM!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

latest bus i get on arrow for a thruway bus leaves phoenix at 7:50 pm. I cant imagine amtrak would consider a separate greyhound schedule as a connection?

Guess only way for me to find out is to call amtrak.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 17, 2008)

Guest said:


> latest bus i get on arrow for a thruway bus leaves phoenix at 7:50 pm. I cant imagine amtrak would consider a separate greyhound schedule as a connection?
> Guess only way for me to find out is to call amtrak.


It's listed on the SWC schedule, and I've heard stories from others that their reservations list "*self transfer in Flagstaff*" from Greyhound to Amtrak. (BTW, I think it's only like a block or two.)


----------

